# Need help finding some gloves for a beginner...



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive taken the leap and i have my first class next monday but need to buy some gloves what would you suggest good allround gloves?

Dare say this has been asked over and over but so many different things coming onto the market every day cant decide

Cheers


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Sparring gloves ? We have the PRO MMA Brand which is very good value for money PRO MMA Gloves - PRO MMA Shin Guards, Head Guard, Mitts, Pads, Wraps we have both 10oz and 16oz which are £25 each


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

to be honest i havnt a clue what gloves i need, im thinking about just waiting and buying them there or giving them a ring tomorow to see what gloves i need


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

If you're gonna buy MMA gloves, buy sparring ones first. I pretty much never use my regular fight gloves any more, apart from to fight in obviously.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ask your club what they would recommend, MMA Gloves will not be needed (not yet anyway) If you are a beginner 16oz sparring gloves would be fine


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right i attended my first class tonight and uppon leaving i was told by the trainer that i need to get some 12/14oz gloves, shin guards are essential and if i was thinking of fighting also to get some fight gloves and a mouth guard, now ive never bought any gloves other than out of argos that come with the bags so just need a few ideas on best brands and prices


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We have the Bad boy Gloves, in 12oz. Bad boy have just brought a new range out, really good quality gear at an affordable price. Use discount code ukmma10 when placing an order  Check em out here Bad Boy 3G PU Gloves *NEW* - Bad Boy Sparring gloves - Bad Boy MMA equipment


----------



## f13tch (Dec 10, 2011)

just got a cheap pair from sports direct, the make is an old boxing make called 'TITLE' they are reduced from £25 to £12.99!!!! bargain!!! go to their webpage and have a look under mma section!


----------



## sammysideways (Jul 29, 2010)

marc do you keep a wide range of stock? ive ordered gloves before via mail order and never get much luck with fit. wondered if i could pop up and some on before buying?


----------

